# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  مقایسه بین دو تاریخ در پایتون ؟

## malihehshajari

سلام

چطور میتونم دو تا تاریخ شمسی رو با هم مقایسه کنم مثلا بررسی کنم تاریخ اول از تاریخ دوم قبل تر باشه 

با تشکر

----------


## n.nowroozi

این لینک رو ببین

----------

